# What kind of wood is this?



## sxfxz (Apr 1, 2017)

Oak right? What kind? Can't wait to split it, season it, and cook with it. [emoji]128512[/emoji]

http://s10.photobucket.com/user/SxFxZ/media/F680C2B3-8842-4CBF-B655-7D447D272970.jpg.html
http://s10.photobucket.com/user/SxFxZ/media/45D2E1B7-4021-45FB-AD26-3CDD977DCD56.jpg.html


----------



## joe black (Apr 1, 2017)

It looks like hickory to me.  Really tight grain.  Someone may have a better idea.


----------



## prestonk08 (Apr 1, 2017)

Oh yikes!!  Bark looks like hickory to me.  Smell it, if it smells like crap it's oak.  If not it's for sure hickory.


----------



## sxfxz (Apr 2, 2017)

Prestonk08 said:


> Oh yikes!!  Bark looks like hickory to me.  Smell it, if it smells like crap it's oak.  If not it's for sure hickory.



Doesn't have much of a smell to it.


----------

